
Scaling VMware with Diane Greene: Notes from CS183C - walterbell
https://medium.com/@mccannatron/scaling-vmware-with-diane-greene-class-15-notes-of-stanford-university-s-cs183c-73134ca73f7b#.sn0g2ap58
======
gruez
I was disappointed that this was about scaling the company and not the
product. Given that the content was from a Stanford CS course, I was expecting
the latter.

~~~
walterclifford
Not sure why you would expect that from the title - _VMware_ is the name of a
large company with many products
([http://www.vmware.com/products](http://www.vmware.com/products)), none of
which are named simply "VMware" (i.e. as opposed to a startup with a single
product that shares a name with the company - "scaling SnapChat" is ambiguous,
"scaling VMware" is not).

~~~
awalton
> none of which are named simply "VMware"

Ehh... my pedantic alarm was triggered. For a while the only product VMware
created was what we now call Workstation, so much so that when people say "I'm
using VMware", it's not at all uncommon that they mean "I'm using VMware
Workstation." (The Workstation binary is still named "vmware" for this
historical reason.)

